
Poverty warps the brain - robg
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2008/11/poverty_and_the_brain.php
======
ars
Sigh. As usual they forgot to distinguish which is the cause and which the
effect.

How do they know that the poor linguistic function is not the cause of the
poverty, rather then (as they assume) the effect?

~~~
biohacker42
That would require a group of humans that are non trivially genetically
different.

